# RMB Vertex Carbon RSL 70, Probleme mit Lackierung und Schnellspanner



## Olli Pe (19. August 2010)

Moin Moin!
...ich bin auf der Suche nach Leidensgenossen und hoffe auf Erfahrungsaustausch!

Seit Mai 2010 schrubber ich mit dem absolut krassen RMB Vertex 70 RSL Carbon (Hardtail) durch die Wälder und bereue überhaupt nicht die Leere auf meinem Konto 
Was mich aber echt ankotzt bei 4.000 Ocken und erhoffter "Best-Quality":
1. der hintere Schnellspanner wackelt in der Hohlachse hin- und her. Nur wenn man bis kurz vorm Durchriss die Spannung aufbaut hält er 30-40km die Spannung. Danach eiert das HR auch wieder im Ausfallende rum.
RMB will diese Spanner wohl wg. der Optik, nicht wg. der Funktion...

Was habt Ihr dagegen getan? Welche Spanner als Ersatz? Evtl. erfolgreiche Reklamation bei RMB?

2. was noch viel ätzender ist: der Naßlack kann einfach gar nichts ab.  
War mit dem Bike bisher nur im Wald und leichte Schotterwege. Somit nur kleinere Steinchen, die einem um die Ohren fliegen. Also nix Gardasee mit den riesen Flugsteinen... 
Aber trotzdem so genutzt, wofür es gedacht ist: CC und nicht EC (=Eisdielen-Cruising) 
Als erstes habe ich am Unterrohr ´ne 3M Folie verklebt - aber auch an den unmöglichsten Stellen platzt (z.B. oberhalb Umwerfer) und schubbert (bei Querstrebe hinterm Tretlager beim Laufrad) dieser Dreckslack einfach so weg
  ...kann doch keinen Tupper aus dem Bike machen! 
...mein 15 Jahre altes Trek Carbon mit Gardasee-Kampfeinsätzen hat da weniger Steinschlagabplatzer....
Von daher kann´s ja nicht an ´nem technischen Problem "Carbon vs. Naßlack" liegen...

Was habt Ihr da getan? Oder liegt´s an mir? 
Was haltet Ihr von zusätzlicher Klarlackierung vom Lackierer? 

...Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2010)

Wenn´s nicht bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli Pe (21. August 2010)

? zu welcher Frage war das die Antwort?


----------



## elementer (21. August 2010)

Moin.

Nasslack ist einfach die anfälligste Art von Farbigkeit, da kann man nichts dagegen tun. Eine weitere Schicht Klarlack würde ich nicht drauf machen. Einerseits weißt Du nicht, wie sich der Klarlack mit dem drunterliegenden Lack verträgt (schlimmstenfalls versaust Du Dir es ganz), und andererseits wird es nicht viel bringen - ist schließlich auch nur eine Lackschicht, die an den gleichen Stellen wie die alte abplatzt. Transparent pulvern über dem Nasslack wird aufgrund der Temperatur nicht gehen.
Bei dem Spanner des Hinterrades würde ich den Händler oder BikeAction direkt ansprechen und eine Besserung fordern.

Grüße, Rob


----------



## Sw!tch (22. August 2010)

Beim Händler Druck machen! Der kann zwar nichts dafür, muss sich aber drum kümmern.


----------



## Olli Pe (26. November 2010)

Ich hab´s getan!
Ich war dann doch bei meinem Händler (CNC Nies hier in Hamburg), dieser hat sich von mir noch ein paar Daten und auch Fotos per Mail geben lassen und hat sich dann mit bikeaction in Verbindung gesetzt.
Und was ist passiert??? 
Nach ganz kurzer Zeit bekam ich die Info, dass ich einen Austauschrahmen bekommen werde. Der war dann auch nach 3 Wochen da!
Bike hin, Umbauen lassen, gleich an die makanten Stellen noch Schutzfolie ´druff und alles war gut.

Nun bin ich auch schon ein paar mal damit im Wald gewesen - NIX mehr von wegen Lackschäden und so! Absolut intakter Lack.
Ich sach: GEILER SERVICE! 
Sowas finde ich echt gut!!!

Wenn mal was schief geht - das kann passieren. Aber erst dann zeigt sich die echte Qualität einer Marke! Und wenn´s dann SOOO gut läuft - was will man mehr???

Kurz: Ich bin echt super zufrieden mit Rocky´s  Service!!!
Und auch mit Christoph Nies und seiner hartnäckigen Art gegenüber RMB ;-)

Also: 2x fäddes Lob!

Olli


----------

